# mtn goat summer ale recipe attempt



## lael (15/2/14)

Out and about, so haven't beersmithed this yet.

Thinking about 3.3kg pale, 1kg malted wheat, 0.5kg unmalted wheat, 100gr or so of crystal. Nelson sauvin motueka 5gr ea at 30min, 15gr ea at 15min 10gr ea at flameout/5mins. Maybe pacifica as well at 10/flameout. 

Any thoughts / recommendations?


----------



## micblair (15/2/14)

Sounds reasonable, I don't think crystal malts have a place in this style of beer (but I could be wrong). I like maximum fermentability with minimal residual sweetness -- and any sweetness should be coming from the hops. I believe Mountain Goat are trying to ride on the coattails of S&W Pacific Ale with this, albeit bigger and bolder with all those high oil NZ hops. Keep the body down, whilst maintaining some mouthfeel which is what the wheat is for, but also to provide some tart, giving the impression of quenching/refreshment. I made a similar beer lately with all Nelson 0.5g/[email protected] min and 2.2 g/L in the whirlpool -- loads of juicy flavour... maybe too much?


----------



## lael (15/2/14)

Excellent! Thanks for the input. Maybe too much? Did the hop flavour turn out more than summer ale? I'll drop the crystal. Good suggestion. What grain bill did you use for yours?


----------



## micblair (15/2/14)

I wasn't intending to be replicate MG's summer, but to give you an idea this is the next iteration of the beer brewed with Nelson (which I'm brewing tomorrow).

Grain (OG: 1.045, SG: 1.010)
Ale, wheat, vienna and acid malt

Hops 
Bittering hop @ 60 min
and flavour aroma hops (galaxy & nelson) to make up the 20 IBU's essentially.

Yeast
US-05


----------



## lael (16/3/14)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Mtn Goat Summe Ale Clone Attempt 23L
Brewer: Lael
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.54 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 3.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 90.4 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.04 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 72.1 % 
0.43 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 2 10.3 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 Grain 3 9.5 % 
0.27 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 4 6.3 % 
0.08 kg Acid Malt (3.0 SRM)  Grain 5 1.9 % 
9.52 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 5.7 IBUs 
9.52 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 9.9 IBUs 
14.29 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.1 IBUs 
14.29 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 7.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Pacifica [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.4 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 12 - 


Mash Schedule: A - Lael's Stepped Med Body Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.22 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash Step Heat to 55.0 C over 4 min 52.0 C 15 min 
Mash Step Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 64.0 C 20 min 
Mash Step Heat to 67.0 C over 4 min 67.0 C 45 min 
Mash Step Heat to 72.0 C over 4 min 71.0 C 20 min 
Mash Step Heat to 78.0 C over 4 min 78.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
large yeast cake starter from previous brew - aiming for clean and fast ferment at low temps to keep the hop flavours clear. Washed & yeast starter to check it's clean. 
also going to pitch some conan yeast I got from usa!  

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Any thoughts?


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/4/14)

Im not sure where you got to with this clone lael but i tried the MGSA yesterday from the can and its pretty tasty. It says they use a new world aussie hop along with the NZ hops so it would be hard to know for sure what that aussie hop is.

did you make the beer?


----------



## lael (1/4/14)

I went to a meet at the toxteth last year where they said they were using motueka and NS... hence the choices.. it's not bottled yet, and I couldn't get the batch chilled fast enough as it was so large. So i've dry hopped it and pretty happy with the results so far. I've not made such a small beer before, so I'm not sure if it is going to end up watery after carbonation or if it is just about right... I'll post back when I've tasted some from the bottle. Dry hopped one with galaxy, others with motueka. about 1.5gr/L. Was supposed to be 2 days, but I haven't been able to bottle it.... so it's more like 4 now. Two fermenters are cold crashing, and two are still warm - I didn't realise the ones on the floor of the upright fermenting freezer had much lower attentuation when the top shelf were at FG... traps for young players... (assuming cause of the temp differential between the two...)


----------



## lael (10/4/14)

Tried the first bottle of this last night. It's close. Very nice, very very drinkable. I noticed the recipe above is not actually what I did. I didn't use any pacifica. and I was short on the torrified wheat - so ended up using 1kg in a 90L batch, and made up the remaining half kilo or so with vienna. The rest is the same. I haven't tasted the conan yeast version yet. I dry-hopped too long for this beer and would only leave it in two days maybe three at most. bitterness is slightly too high. Chill fast so get max aroma and flavour (I couldn't get the 90L down fast enough...).

Dangerous sort of beer... light and leaves you wanting to go back for more...


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/4/14)

hmmm yeah that's the big danger of kegging, just another half a glass.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## lael (10/4/14)

maybe it's good I'm bottling 90L of beer then? lol....


----------



## tateg (1/6/14)

lael said:


> Tried the first bottle of this last night. It's close. Very nice, very very drinkable. I noticed the recipe above is not actually what I did. I didn't use any pacifica. and I was short on the torrified wheat - so ended up using 1kg in a 90L batch, and made up the remaining half kilo or so with vienna. The rest is the same. I haven't tasted the conan yeast version yet. I dry-hopped too long for this beer and would only leave it in two days maybe three at most. bitterness is slightly too high. Chill fast so get max aroma and flavour (I couldn't get the 90L down fast enough...).
> 
> Dangerous sort of beer... light and leaves you wanting to go back for more...


Hi lael
How did this one age out
Love this beer so gonna have to give this one a shot
Did u work out what aussie hop was used ? 
Wouldn't have the beersmith file hanging around?

Cheers


----------



## lael (8/6/14)

Hi Tate,

Worked out really nicely. Too sweet - I would drop the carahell down to 2% maybe even less. I wonder if the perceived sweetness of MGSA is from the hops, not from malt at all. I had my attempt side by side with a feral sly fox last night. The malt bill was almost identical in taste apart from sweetness. Hops in sly fox are different - I'm guessing Nelson Sauvin and Galaxy, maybe something else in there too. The MGSA clone attempt is delicious... the one I pitched with US05 was more clean and dry than the Conan pitched one. But, the Conan one was better - more rounded flavour and better balanced. Overwhelming feedback I would give is to cut the carahell.

The clone attempt I made - I couldn't chill fast enough so it was a problem - didn't get as fresh hop flavour as wanted and dry hopped and did a hop tea. I would up the nelson sauvin late. I didn't use pacifica. Dry hop two days only and then taste.

Let me know how it goes! 

View attachment MGSA attempt.bsmx


----------



## Danicomix (18/6/22)

I resume this thread....what Is the last clone recipe???
Thanks
Daniele






lael said:


> Hi Tate,
> 
> Worked out really nicely. Too sweet - I would drop the carahell down to 2% maybe even less. I wonder if the perceived sweetness of MGSA is from the hops, not from malt at all. I had my attempt side by side with a feral sly fox last night. The malt bill was almost identical in taste apart from sweetness. Hops in sly fox are different - I'm guessing Nelson Sauvin and Galaxy, maybe something else in there too. The MGSA clone attempt is delicious... the one I pitched with US05 was more clean and dry than the Conan pitched one. But, the Conan one was better - more rounded flavour and better balanced. Overwhelming feedback I would give is to cut the carahell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danicomix (18/6/22)

lael said:


> Hi Tate,
> 
> Worked out really nicely. Too sweet - I would drop the carahell down to 2% maybe even less. I wonder if the perceived sweetness of MGSA is from the hops, not from malt at all. I had my attempt side by side with a feral sly fox last night. The malt bill was almost identical in taste apart from sweetness. Hops in sly fox are different - I'm guessing Nelson Sauvin and Galaxy, maybe something else in there too. The MGSA clone attempt is delicious... the one I pitched with US05 was more clean and dry than the Conan pitched one. But, the Conan one was better - more rounded flavour and better balanced. Overwhelming feedback I would give is to cut the carahell.
> 
> ...


I resume this thread....what Is the last clone recipe???
Thanks
Daniele


----------

